# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Blanche neige et les 7 planches de surf version 1.5

## ShinSH

Snowreal est un mod pour Unreal Tournament 3 vous faisant prendre part à des courses de snowboard en solo ou en multi. Vous avez tous les modes d'un jeu de snowboard classique, de la course à la compétition de tricks, en passant par le time trial.
La version 1.5 sortie hier propose un nouveau mode de course où la seule règle est d'arriver le premier, chaque joueur disposant d'un canon à neige. On peut aussi grinder, mais c'est juste pour se la péter.
 Le mod se targue d'être compatible avec la version PS3 d'Unreal Tournament 3, ce qui ne peut m'empêcher d'avoir une petite pensée à tous ces pig... joueurs qui ont acheté la PS3 et UT3 dessus alors que pour le même prix, il aurait pu avoir un PC haut de g... ouais, bon passons.


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Nortifer

Pour la PS3, ça dépend. Des sources bien informée font état de PS3 peu cher en Moldavie  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkfire8

> ce qui ne peut m'empêcher d'avoir une petite pensée à tous ces pig... joueurs qui ont acheté la PS3 et UT3 dessus alors que pour le même prix, il aurait pu avoir un PC haut de g... ouais, bon passons.


Personne n'a acheté ce jeu que ce soit sur console ou pc ... non?

Mayrde c'est ma naïveté d'enfant qui disparait avec ta news là ! ::sad::

----------


## Say hello

> Pour la PS3, ça dépend. Des sources bien informée font état de PS3 peu cher en Moldavie




Ouai et c'est la 60Go au prix de la 40Go.
Cyé pas chel!

----------


## Ba7oU

Il est où le lien pour le PC haut de gamme à 400€?

----------


## DecapFour

Tu oublies le prix de UT3  ::ninja::

----------


## Ba7oU

Pardon
Il est où le lien pour le PC haut de gamme à 425€?

----------


## zabuza

Cela m'a l'air pas mal, même si je dois avouer que c'est exactement le genre de truc ( en l'occurence le genre de mod ) qu'on test 15 mn puis qu'on laisse de côté.

----------


## Say hello

> Il est où le lien pour le PC haut de gamme à 400€?





> Pardon
> Il est où le lien pour le PC haut de gamme à 425€?



Vite fait, c'est en tout cas bien mieux et plus polyvalent qu'une PS3.
ça reste un très très bon matos même si pas le dernier, disons que le texte de la news est un peu ambigue, mais alors le machin que j'aurais sortie pour le prix de la PS3 à l'origine...

Et je parle même pas de l'écart entre le prix du moniteur LCD (un bon gros 26" pour 350€, un 24" pour 250€) et le prix de la télé plasma (ou grand écran LCD de salon pour aller avec la PS3) que je pourrais répercuter sur la config.
Et encore, le PC aussi se branche sur la télé.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Il est où le lien pour le PC haut de gamme à 400€?





> Pardon
> Il est où le lien pour le PC haut de gamme à 425€?


*DTC!!!*

----------


## bjone

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f6e...c9bc0cc49d.jpg
> Vite fait, c'est en tout cas bien mieux et plus polyvalent qu'une PS3.
> ça reste un très très bon matos même si pas le dernier, disons que le texte de la news est un peu ambigue, mais alors le machin que j'aurais sortie pour le prix de la PS3 à l'origine...
> 
> Et je parle même pas de l'écart entre le prix du moniteur LCD (un bon gros 26" pour 350€, un 24" pour 250€) et le prix de la télé plasma (ou grand écran LCD de salon pour aller avec la PS3) que je pourrais répercuter sur la config.
> Et encore, le PC aussi se branche sur la télé.


Sans compter que pour 60€ de plus tu as une 4870, et que les jeux consoles sont 10-30€ plus cher que la version PC (royalties oblige), donc arrivé à la dizaines de jeux, tu as 100-300€ de budget supplémentaire coté PC.

----------


## Say hello

Ah oui j'oubliais d'ailleurs, la PS3 niveau graphique contient une pauvre 7800gt.

----------

